# Design help for a 4x8 with 3x4 extention



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a couple ideas in mind for this but would like a few other thoughts. I have a figure semi 8 as a mainline and a basic oval for a 2nd line, but I cant figure out link the 2 together but still be able to have 2 trains running on them, as well as be able to conduct switching opps. 

Here are pics of the basic lay out I was thinking. 


















Please excuse the incline, it has since been extended to 107" long and climbs to 3.5", same on both sides so I can run in both directions. It has also been ungraded to a solid incline, the blocks were just to check my ideas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, the incline looks to steep, needs to be more gradual?

How about working in a double crossover?


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

big ed said:


> Hi, the incline looks to steep, needs to be more gradual?
> 
> How about working in a double crossover?


that's worth looking into for sure. 

the incline has been extended and mellowed out, it is now 107" long topping out at 3.5", when I took the pic I was in the very basic stages of just getting an idea of how I wanted to do things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Double crossovers look nice, you could do it with a couple of switches too if you could work them in.
Did you think about a passing siding somewhere. A lot of real RR's had them to let the express train highball through. I don't know if you have the room for one.

I am sure someone else will add something here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You might be able to add a passing siding if you add a small extension to the side of your table here. (where the red line is). A 4" strip of wood should be enough to do it. Give you a little more parking for your RR.


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah I can add anything I like. I will look into that today. 

I also cant figure out how to make my outside loop join back into it's self to be able to maintain the use of the entire track. you see how I brought it under then inside it's self.


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

figured it out. Added a reverse loop to tie the main line back into it's self. 

Here's some up-dated pics.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

raym said:


> that's worth looking into for sure.
> 
> the incline has been extended and mellowed out, it is now 107" long topping out at 3.5", when I took the pic I was in the very basic stages of just getting an idea of how I wanted to do things.


That works out to a 3.3% grade. A little steep but doable.

Have you run your train on this track yet?
It is a good idea to find any problem areas early.


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah I've ran it around a few times. Since this morning I've re-worked the inclines. Made them smoother with 1/4" plywood, cleaner appearance now. Ran both my GP38 and SD40-2 with a few cars and ascended and descended both sides just fine. I know my older steam engines are going to have a harder time with it, but I will be running less cars with them anyways.

Now I just gotta figure out what to do with a mill/mine and some switching.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Raym you don't have a reverse loop there because the train goes all the way around the track in the same direction. A reverse loop would be if the train came to the end of the track and went around a big loop and then back to the same track going in the opposite direction. However the way you were going in the first pictures would give you much more operating ability where you could have a double track situation and run two trains at once without them getting in each others way. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is something to think about. You can run two trains without them getting in each others way and cross over to each track whenever you want. Add a town and some switching industry and it may work for you. Pete


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Note that the line connecting the two loops at the top of the above drawing creates a wye and a definite reversing section that needs to be handled.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Another thing Ray is that you can mix your 18r track with your 22r track to get a tad tighter radius in your curves


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like a nice layout for running. With all those cars you might want
to add some yard tracks. Looks like you might be able to squeeze a yard lead
off the bottom of the incline in lower left heading at an angle under the 'trestle' with
a few short yard tracks.

Don


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

I do intend on adding a yard with a turn table and round house. Nothing other then the space and inclines are permeate. I can pretty much do what ever I like, I got enough track, but I'm lacking turn-outs. 

Norgale, I will look into that lay out you posted, Thanks.

Here's the set up as it sits now.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the exact same size layout as you and here is what I did. I designed it all from scratch. 
I run two separate lines. Still working on it, I stopped last spring and started again this week. Pardon the mess!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Additional switching routes?*

for what it's worth you might try using a double cross over, and maybe lower the grade or increase the grade of the other main line to bring the tracks to the same plane to add the double crossover's with the use of two switches(turnouts)That will
increase your operational possibilities. I know, I'm going to try that on my double mainline figure eight.l8l.Visit the G.G.&N. [email protected]rds,tr1


----------



## raym (Oct 23, 2013)

I have since had a slight change of plans. Table has moved into a new room and am able to now make the extention 5x4'.


----------

